

JavaScript loader comparison - gspyrou
https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Aqln2akPWiMIdERkY3J2OXdOUVJDTkNSQ2ZsV3hoWVE#gid=0

======
peterbe
I made a slightly more in-depth comparison between HeadJS and RequireJS.

<http://www.peterbe.com/plog/requirejs-vs-headjs>

(in the end I decided to use HeadJS but just the loader)

------
csulok
while letting anyone with a link view it is not a bad idea, giving anyone
editing rights was certainly not a good one :)

~~~
AndrewDucker
Agreed. It works fine for Wikis, which allow you to revert trivially to
previous versions.

But a vandal could easily just delete the contents of this and save it,
leaving no trace.

~~~
Jencha
Umm, actually you can revert to previous versions.

Google docs saves revisions of every edit: File -> Show Revision History
(Could be slightly different, because i translated them from my localized
google docs)

~~~
AndrewDucker
Aaah, thanks! I hadn't realised that.

------
bokchoi
It's good to see lots of script loaders. It's interesting that CommonJS
modules aren't more widely supported in that list of loaders. Here are some
more CommonJS loaders:

<http://wiki.commonjs.org/wiki/CommonJS#Implementations>

ECMAScript modules can't come soon enough.

<http://brendaneich.com/2011/01/harmony-of-my-dreams/#modules>

------
Semiapies
Is there really an advantage of loaders over using something like sprockets
and then minifying that single script file?

~~~
Hovertruck
It depends on what you're working on and how often it changes. If you have 8
JS files that are one single script in production, every time you change
anything in any script, the user has to re-download the whole thing. If the
scripts remain separate in production a change to one does not invalidate the
cached versions of the others, so they don't have to be re-downloaded.

Again it depends on the sizes of the files and how often they change, but
ideally you could define your core JS that would be loaded first, and then
asynchronously load the rest of the JS that might not be needed, or at least
not be needed on the initial page load.

~~~
Semiapies
Thanks.

------
CWIZO
"HeadJS row 9: jewish" ... umm what?

~~~
Semiapies
See the thread about it being set editable.

------
tropin
Are these compatible with the scripts from Adsense or Facebook?

